# Charge controller question...



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

My charge controller has solar +/-, Battery +/- and a load +/-. I have the solar and battery ok, but do I need to put something on the load terminals? Is this where the excess is dumped?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

You know, it would really help if you listed basic info like the brand and model of the controller.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No that is not a "dump"

It is more than likely a load shut off for a low battery situation ............

Yes . . .. your question is lacking in info..........


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry about that...It is a Morningside SunSaver 20L 12V

I found the operators manual. SunSaver charge controller Manual is at bottom of page. I still don't understand if a load is necessary or not?? I got 4 new 6V batteries today and I really don't want to fry them. The voltage to the batteries should be controlled by the charge controller...but what happens to the excess.

Sorry to be so ignorant.

Thanks!!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

'Load' is the circuits you want to power.

It would connect to your 'main' breaker panel.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Batt said:


> Sorry about that...It is a Morningside SunSaver 20L 12V
> 
> I found the operators manual. SunSaver charge controller Manual is at bottom of page. I still don't understand if a load is necessary or not?? I got 4 new 6V batteries today and I really don't want to fry them. The voltage to the batteries should be controlled by the charge controller...but what happens to the excess.
> 
> ...


This is info I copied about your controller. So, Yes you would hook the Load to the load screws if you are going to use this feature.

""If your SunSaver model includes an automatic load disconnect
(LVD) feature, a red LED indicator is also provided. Whenever
the battery charge state falls below the LVD setpoint, the load
will be disconnected and the red LED will light. This indicates
that the controller has disconnected the load to protect the
battery from further discharge and possible damage.""


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good for you . . . . .you have a very reasonable charge controller . . .and not one of those $7.95 pieces of junk....

Being a 'series' style controller means it 'opens' up the circuit when the battery is topped off...............The "excess" is just not applied to the battery..........
The controller keeps on sampling the battery voltage and applies pulses to the battery to keep the voltage up at what ever set point is programed into it........( 14.3 vdc ???)

With this controller you will not fry the batteries . . . . . if it is set right.
With the cheapo controllers you stand a good chance of harming the batteries.......

An example of using those *load* terminals would be if you had a good sized 12vdc fan that you wanted to run for long periods of time . . .That LVD (low voltage disconnect) would turn the fan Off when the battery voltage got down to a certain point.

Do not hook up an inverter to those terminals............

hope this answers your question............


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The charge controller will stop charging the batteries when they are full. It may lower the charge rate as the batteries get close to full charge. 

If the source of power is solar panels, they only put out as much electricity as the charge controler plus the load requires. It won't hurt the solar panels if they are not putting out as much as they are capable of. 

If the source is a wind turbine it puts out as much electricity as it can. The faster the blades spin, the more electricity is produced. If the load plus the charge controller don't need all the electricity the wind turbine is producing, there has to be a dump load to send that electricity to or you will burn something up. 

If you hook your load to the load terminal on the charge controller it will only allow the batteries to discharge part way, usually about half. Then it shuts off the item being powered. This protects the batteries because their life is greatly shortened if you repeatedly discharge them below a half charge before you recharge them.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the useful information. I think I have a better handle on it now.

I got the 4 6V golf cart batteries hooked back up series/parallel for a 12V input from the solar panels and output to the the 1500W inverter. It is back online and working so I hope I'm set for awhile. Nothing is connected to the Load terminals at this time.

Thanks, again.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't forget to take that jumper out..

Quote.. The Distructions..

"7. The controller is shipped with a jumper installed. This sets
the controller for charging SEALED batteries.
If a FLOODED battery is being used, simply remove the
jumper to optimize the battery charging for a flooded battery."


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

12vman said:


> Don't forget to take that jumper out..


Yup! caught that...Did it. Thanks


----------

